

Tonido Workspace - Alternative to Microsoft Groove - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2009/03/22/tonido-workspace-alternative-to-microsoft-groove/

======
mcav
Microsoft _Groove_ , not Microsoft Google.

That would be an awfully dysfunctional relationship.

~~~
codemechanic
Yeap. uncertain times. anything can happen.

